# The maggot & the psyco



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

This little maggot (1 of 3) has finally taken and eaten his first rodent pinks. It only took a year of forcefeeding :angry: 
C. purpurelomaculatus









This is my psyco King Brown juvie in the tree just before he shed.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: the crazy eye peering out from behind the leaf just waiting for someone to put there hand near enough.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice Al, lets hope he/she stays feeding for you

:2thumb:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

very nice al

how many snakes do you have?


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice pic's.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> very nice al
> 
> how many snakes do you have?


Don't really know...if I look in the cage and the correct numbers are present, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

omg!! you were force feeding? rather you than me. that one looks nasty but beautiful of you know what i mean :lol2:
good luck, hope he continues feeding from now on.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Viperkeeper said:


> Don't really know...if I look in the cage and the correct numbers are present, that's good enough for me.


Very true with what you have


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> omg!! you were force feeding? rather you than me. that one looks nasty but beautiful of you know what i mean :lol2:
> good luck, hope he continues feeding from now on.


They are not really that bad to forcefeed, I have worse! Tonight I will be forcefeeding Burtons Sawscales :crazy:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Just out of interest, is the King brown a true Australian Mulga, Pseudechis australis, or is it the pygmy mulga from New Guinea, P.rossignoli?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> Just out of interest, is the King brown a true Australian Mulga, Pseudechis australis, or is it the pygmy mulga from New Guinea, P.rossignoli?


 
No such species according to WW

From 

Snakes across the Strait: trans-Torresian
phylogeographic relationships in three genera of Australasian
snakes (Serpentes: Elapidae: Acanthophis, Oxyuranus, and Pseudechis)​
Wolfgang Wu¨ ster
a,*, Alex J. Dumbrella,b, Chris Hayc, Catharine E. Pooka,
David J. Williamsd, Bryan Grieg Fryc

4.3.3. Pseudechis
The systematics of the genus ​
​
Pseudechis has been generally
less controversial than that of Acanthophis. However,
Hoser (1998, 2000) ​
​
described a new genus, Pailsus,
into which he placed the forms referred in this paper to
P. ​
​
cf. australis from Mt. Isa and Irian Jaya. He described
these as two new species, Pailsus pailsei and Pailsus
rossignolii, respectively, in both cases with
inadequate levels of character evidence and sampling
(Wu¨ ster et al., 2001a). ​ ​


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I didnt know Hosers paper on P.rossignoli had been 'rubbished', no suprise there. I just found a statement saying Hoser had identified it as a new species through photographs emailed to him. Ive still seen WW reffer to the snake as Pygmy Mulga under the name Pseuchis rossignoli on another forum just a few months ago.
Even so, im assumuing yours is from New Guinea?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi:

Okay, I have to send WW an email about some sheds I have to send him, so I'll ask. I've not heard it called "Pigmy Mulga" before but that's no big deal. Yes, it's from PNG simply because the mainland form is not so easy to come by. Regardless, the form is psyco :crazy: 

Al


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Please let me know what WW says, i have to admit i know very little of this species, Australian animals arent really my 'thing', however i worked with 2 animals housed at a friends house, that were labelled as 'New Guinea Pygmy Mulgas', Pseudechis rossignoli, and after researching it i found them to be a relatively new described species.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hes away at the moment guys


----------

